# Image Dynamics IDMAX V.3 subs vs. V.4 subs What's the difference ?



## ZapcoTravis (Feb 24, 2014)

is there anyone here that has any experience with both the Image Dynamics IDMAX V.3 subs and the V.4 subs ?

What are the differences ?
Are the v4s IDMAX subs just as good as the older v3s ?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

The major difference is the ability to field recone them...that's all that I remember changing on the Maxes.


----------



## ZapcoTravis (Feb 24, 2014)

thehatedguy said:


> The major difference is the ability to field recone them...that's all that I remember changing on the Maxes.


So the sound quality is still good with the new version ?
I was comparing the v3 and v4 specs and looks that they are different spec wise.


----------



## Majik (Jun 22, 2009)

thehatedguy said:


> The major difference is the ability to field recone them...that's all that I remember changing on the Maxes.


The v4 are still field recone-able. 



ZapcoTravis said:


> So the sound quality is still good with the new version ?
> I was comparing the v3 and v4 specs and looks that they are different spec wise.


Absolutely! They still sound as good as ever. I have been told *several times* by the *techs at ID* that the v3 and v4 soft parts are *identical*. The only things that have been changed are cosmetic (black basket instead of the hammered finish etc.) I've also been personally told to disregard the v4 T/S parameters and to use the v3 parameters when modelling and designing an enclosure.


----------



## strohw (Jan 27, 2016)

Majik said:


> I've also been personally told to disregard the v4 T/S parameters and to use the v3 parameters when modelling and designing an enclosure.


Heaven forbid if a company knows that the specs on their products aren't accurate that they take a whole 5 minutes of their time and update the .pdf on their site to reflect the changes.

Not really directed at you but my annoyance that companies have such a hard, difficult, strenuous, laborious or any other adjective from thesaurus.com when it comes to posting "reasonably" accurate t/s specs. Maybe I'm just naive to the intricacies of testing and copying information to a .pdf.

That is all.


----------



## Majik (Jun 22, 2009)

Can't say I disagree with you, strohw.

As for the original question, here is a recent review of an IDMAX v4:

*http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...6-image-dynamic-idmax15-listening-review.html*


----------



## ZapcoTravis (Feb 24, 2014)

I called ID and he said that they are sending off all the new IDMAX line to china to be tested to get all new updated "Correct" parameters so they can update all the v4 .pdf specs. 
He said that he expects it to take about 3 weeks.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

They can't test in house? The Maxes used to be made in Cali.


----------



## sq2k1 (Oct 31, 2015)

So I should use v3 parameters with a v4 IDMAX.....thats just lovely considering I already planned my box out and such.....back to the drawing board. 

Majik I have not forgotten about the recones....just handling 3 million things at a time right now in case you were wondering.


----------



## sq2k1 (Oct 31, 2015)

After modeling t/s specs in winisd with the 10d4v3 and v4, the curves are very similar when tuned to 30hz..... but I am no expert, just a casual observation.


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

Majik said:


> The v4 are still field recone-able.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely! They still sound as good as ever. I have been told *several times* by the *techs at ID* that the v3 and v4 soft parts are *identical*. The only things that have been changed are cosmetic (black basket instead of the hammered finish etc.) I've also been personally told to disregard the v4 T/S parameters and to use the v3 parameters when modelling and designing an enclosure.


What "Tech" told you this? Was it Richard? 

The soft-parts are different. The V4 is a heavier assembly. How do I know? I used to work at ID building them from the v3 to the v4. So they are different. The aluminum collar is gone and now uses a uni-cone triple joint. The v4 cone assembly is much stronger than the v3 but it is indeed heavier. the coil and spider is the same. When we came out with the v4 the "engineer", who is no longer employed, pulled the T/S parameters with a FRESH sub-woofer with about 5 minutes of play time. I pulled them with a broken in driver from home and got quite different readings. Let me find my old laptop to find the log but the numbers were different.


----------



## Majik (Jun 22, 2009)

DonH said:


> What "Tech" told you this? Was it Richard?
> 
> The soft-parts are different. The V4 is a heavier assembly. How do I know? I used to work at ID building them from the v3 to the v4. So they are different. The aluminum collar is gone and now uses a uni-cone triple joint. The v4 cone assembly is much stronger than the v3 but it is indeed heavier. the coil and spider is the same. When we came out with the v4 the "engineer", who is no longer employed, pulled the T/S parameters with a FRESH sub-woofer with about 5 minutes of play time. I pulled them with a broken in driver from home and got quite different readings. Let me find my old laptop to find the log but the numbers were different.


I'm not going to give names. I'm just going by what I've been told (and have some of it in writing). I'm glad you chimed in though as I'm aware of your history with ID. I've read many of your posts over the years. Not really sure why you left but that's none of my business, nor is it the subject of this thread...but you seemed to have provided excellent customer and tech support. As a dealer, I'm just a middle man and merely relay the information that is presented to me. If I don't know, I ask...so anything I say regarding technical specs or parameters, is straight from the horse's mouth. Whether it's correct or not; I can only assume. I do know that the new-ish sales director is quite adament about bringing ID back to its former glory.

It's good to know that the v3 and v4 do have some variations (and here I am misinforming my customers). I would love to see your readings and how they compare to what's published for the v3 and v4.

I'd also like to know why they have to send drivers to China to get the specs. Even if they don't have the means to test in-house, it seems like it would be far cheaper to have the tested domestically rather than ship overseas.


----------



## ZapcoTravis (Feb 24, 2014)

thehatedguy said:


> They can't test in house? The Maxes used to be made in Cali.


They said that they are still made in house but don't have the proper equipment for testing.
I don't know you would think if they are building them in house that they would have the equipment for testing also.


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

ZapcoTravis said:


> They said that they are still made in house but don't have the proper equipment for testing.
> I don't know you would think if they are building them in house that they would have the equipment for testing also.


The industry standard for measuring is Klipple, which is a $25,000 or more system so I'm not surprised they send off their drivers for testing. But there are testing options in the US so not sure why they'd want to send a driver to China if it was built in the US. With the current info, something doesn't quite add up.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Red Rock Acoustics will Klippel test any driver for a fee.

Maybe shipping the speaker to and from China is cheaper than sending it to Red Rock?


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

ZapcoTravis said:


> They said that they are still made in house but don't have the proper equipment for testing.
> I don't know you would think if they are building them in house that they would have the equipment for testing also.


They are made in house. I can assure you that. 

as far as testing, when I started pushing for klippel test's I got push back from the owner. With a new lead they may have turned a corner. Why they have to send to china makes no sense. possibly a means to buy more time? haha


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

Majik said:


> I'm not going to give names. I'm just going by what I've been told (and have some of it in writing). I'm glad you chimed in though as I'm aware of your history with ID. I've read many of your posts over the years. Not really sure why you left but that's none of my business, nor is it the subject of this thread...but you seemed to have provided excellent customer and tech support. As a dealer, I'm just a middle man and merely relay the information that is presented to me. If I don't know, I ask...so anything I say regarding technical specs or parameters, is straight from the horse's mouth. Whether it's correct or not; I can only assume. I do know that the new-ish sales director is quite atiment about bringing ID back to its former glory.
> 
> It's good to know that the v3 and v4 do have some variations (and here I am misinforming my customers). I would love to see your readings and how they compare to what's published for the v3 and v4.
> 
> I'd also like to know why they have to send drivers to China to get the specs. Even if they don't have the means to test in-house, it seems like it would be far cheaper to have the tested domestically rather than ship overseas.


I didnt mean to respond in a negative way what so ever man  Im sure i built alot of the drivers your customers are using.  Im doing some "spring" cleaning looking for my old testing laptop. will update once found


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Anyone have a v4 12 that can measure the motor diameter? Would like to maybe try a pair but am limited to 8.25" depth, less if the motor exceeds 7" diameter.


----------



## ZapcoTravis (Feb 24, 2014)

nineball76 said:


> Anyone have a v4 12 that can measure the motor diameter? Would like to maybe try a pair but am limited to 8.25" depth, less if the motor exceeds 7" diameter.


Mounting depth is 8.15 inches


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

ZapcoTravis said:


> Mounting depth is 8.15 inches


Could've sworn I asked for motor diameter, mounting depth is mentioned in the literature.


----------



## sq2k1 (Oct 31, 2015)

Back to the subject matter, I spoke with someone at ID today about the specs and he did verify that they were being tested in China due to not having the proper testing equipment in house because of China being a big source of their actual manufacturing of many other products they make. The actual equipment for the testing is in China itself and the actual subs are still handmade here in the states. He told me the new T/S parameters will be posted within a month, give or take a little I assume.


----------



## Majik (Jun 22, 2009)

DonH said:


> I didnt mean to respond in a negative way what so ever man  Im sure i built alot of the drivers your customers are using.  Im doing some "spring" cleaning looking for my old testing laptop. will update once found


No worries. I didn't take it that way...but I did tell the OP (and other members) that the v3/v4 specs were the same prior to the creation of this thread. Kinda needed to justify my reasoning for this. I'm looking forward to seeing your old results..and hearing _how _you measured them, considering the high cost of Klippel testing.



nineball76 said:


> Could've sworn I asked for motor diameter


I just asked my rep for the spec. I'd open one that we have in stock, but then I'd have to sell it as open-box. I'll let you know when I hear back from them. Should be today at some point.


----------



## Majik (Jun 22, 2009)

DonH said:


> The soft-parts are different. The V4 is a heavier assembly.
> 
> The v4 cone assembly is much stronger than the v3 but it is indeed heavier. the coil and spider is the same.


Is this also true for the IDQ?


----------



## sq2k1 (Oct 31, 2015)

How much would an open box item have to be marked down? Just curious for curious sake....


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

Is it just the maxes that are assembled stateside, or are the IDQ's and lower also assembled here?


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

Majik said:


> Is this also true for the IDQ?



IDQ is the EXACT same as the v3 with the exception of the basket being metal now. there is a added plastic landing ring that is used for the spider. 



hurrication said:


> Is it just the maxes that are assembled stateside, or are the IDQ's and lower also assembled here?


MAX and Q's made in USA by hand. ID line is not I.E. the ID8


----------



## Majik (Jun 22, 2009)

nineball76 said:


> Anyone have a v4 12 that can measure the motor diameter? Would like to maybe try a pair but am limited to 8.25" depth, less if the motor exceeds 7" diameter.


You're in luck! 

The dimensions of the ID Max motor are… 
HEIGHT = 3.80"
DIAMETER = 6.75"
TOTAL MOUNTING DEPTH = 8.15"





sq2k1 said:


> How much would an open box item have to be marked down? Just curious for curious sake....


Usually 20% as many people are weary of open-box items. PM Sent


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Majik said:


> You're in luck!
> 
> The dimensions of the ID Max motor are…
> HEIGHT = 3.80"
> ...


Well hell, that's kinda great news! Except now I want to hear them in a 1.0 sealed against the AudioFrog gb12. Thank you sir!


----------



## Majik (Jun 22, 2009)

DonH said:


> When we came out with the v4 the "engineer", who is no longer employed, pulled the T/S parameters with a FRESH sub-woofer with about 5 minutes of play time. I pulled them with a broken in driver from home and got quite different readings. Let me find my old laptop to find the log but the numbers were different.


Did ya ever find your old laptop?


----------



## sq2k1 (Oct 31, 2015)

So back in April 2016 I commented that ID was supposed to update their parameters after they sent the subs to be tested in China....Fast forward to now and they still have yet to update them..... That to me is just a show of poor business tactics and leading customers on. Think I may be in the market for new subs soon based on that alone.


----------

